# Kickstarter: Armadillo Justice Comic



## OrangeWolfenNetwork (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey guys  I was wondering if anyone had seen this? Its a comic about anthro armadillos from space. 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1012867871/armadillo-justice-issue-1

I saw that FurStarter had mentioned it. What do you guys think?


----------



## OrangeWolfenNetwork (Mar 25, 2015)

"Armadillo Justice follows our heroes, Curly, Billy Bob, and Billy Rock after they crash land on earth. Now these comical space armadillos must defend their new found home from the evil ant empire that plans to colonize the world!"


----------

